# Dallas Childress Aquarium @ State Fair



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Did anyone have the opportunity to visit the new children's aquarium over at Fair Park during the state fair this year? I missed out because of family spending too much time at Midway.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nope but I wanted to I got busy with family, and decided to go to the zombie walk in deep elm instead, it was a lot of fun. can find photos on FB


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

A friend of mine works for the zoo and I got to go to their employee sneak peek a few weeks ago. It's going to be a great facility for kids once it gets fully up and running. Sadly, the contract company was running behind and many of the exhibits weren't stocked yet. What I saw looks very promising though. The freshwater aquaria are especially promising. Almost all of the aquaria have plants that are mostly appropriate for the habitat. Give it a month or two and it'll be worth the trip.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Is this in the historic aquarium building in Fair Park?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

michael I believe it is. the aquarium at fair park was completely redone and remodeled. I can't wait to see. there is rumors about it being better then dallas world aquarium but a lot cheaper.


----------

